# Off-season plan v5



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

1. Pray for Orlando to either get the #1 pick, or the #2 pick with Atlanta getting the first pick. Draft Emeka Okafor. If the Bulls pick ahead of Orlando, then Okafor will probably be gone.

1a. Draft Chris Duhon - 2nd round

2. Do whatever it takes to lure Erick Dampier for the full mid-level exception. I'm sure he wouldnt mind moving to the center deprived East.

3. Trade Gooden and Gaines to Utah for Carlos Arroyo and Alexander Pavlovic. Orlando gives up more talent, but gets back guys who fit into the team better.

4. Re-sign DeShawn Stevenson and re-sign Steven Hunter.

With Hill - 

PG Arroyo / Duhon / Lue
SG Tmac / Stevenson
SF Hill (hopefully) / Garrity / Pavlovic
PF Okafor / Howard / Pachulia
C Dampier / Hunter / Rooks

Without Hill -

PG Arroyo / Duhon / Lue
SG Stevenson / Pavlovic
SF Tmac / Garrity / Pavlovic
PF Howard / Okafor / Pachulia
C Dampier / Hunter / Rooks



That seems pretty realistic. I think we ought to re-sign Hunter and then actually play him next year, whether he starts of well or not. He is still young and is never going to learn if you play him for 3 games then sit him for 15.

I think that team could be at the top of the East next year and could certainly win their weak division.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dampier would be really nice, but I'd be very happy with Blount instead. Arroyo is an unrestricted Free Agent, is he not? Why not just try to sign him? I'd like to re-sign Hunter, but not bother if they're not gonna play him. DeShawn shouldn't attract _that_ much attention in the FA market, so I say match any reasonable offer, and keep him around for a few years. Overall, I like your plan a lot, and think it's both realistic and would be very good for the team.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think that Jazz will ask for Tyronn Lue instead of Reece Gaines...

Trade Gaines for Qyntel Woods!


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

ok new idea

1. Draft Okafor or Dwight Howard
2. leave howard in the expANSION DRAFT and hop the bobcats will take him
3. Sign J. Crawford or Carlos Arroyo OR trade lue and somebody for the team that drafts sebastian relfair 
4. Hope hil stays healthy and puts up at least 15ppg 6rpg and 4 or 5 apg
5. Get a new coach alot of coaches have been fired last offseason but most of them had alright win--loss%. im open to coaching suggestions but i think frank johnson will do a good job.
6. uhh.. if howard goes then gooden has to step up because okafor or howawrd might not be ready. or gooden might have to go if he does 

(a)Trade him for a good center
(b) keep him as a sixth man
(C) trade him for a draft pick

7. Wait great idea... Pete Carril!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 1. Pray for Orlando to either get the #1 pick, or the #2 pick with Atlanta getting the first pick. Draft Emeka Okafor. If the Bulls pick ahead of Orlando, then Okafor will probably be gone.
> 
> 1a. Draft Chris Duhon - 2nd round
> ...


I like all the steps except for step 3. I'd rather give up Juwon Howard before Gooden. If we do trade Drew, I think the we could do better than Arroyo and Pavlovic.

Also, you forgot Bogans on your depth chart.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Off-season plan v5*



> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> I like all the steps except for step 3. I'd rather give up Juwon Howard before Gooden. If we do trade Drew, I think the we could do better than Arroyo and Pavlovic.
> ...


Yeah.. I know gooden will start to play good as soon as the team around him gets better...He works hard but he has to learn not to do those crazy slingshot hooks and he has to learn when to NOT take a jumpshot..hehe..and a bit of defensive work as well..other than that he's a good player.


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

Draft a big
Sign a point
Hire a coach.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

I like that idea. Except you left out Bogans, who we should keep.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hawks4ever</b>!
> Draft a big
> Sign a point
> Hire a coach.


That exactly what they shall do!!! Trading Gooden or Howard for a Big Man (maybe Shareef) would be the best thing that could happen!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LamarOdom4MVP</b>!
> 
> 
> That exactly what they shall do!!! Trading Gooden or Howard for a Big Man (maybe Shareef) would be the best thing that could happen!


I dont think Shareef would be a good idea. He is basically a scoring PF, just like Gooden and Howard. Not a bigtime rebounder or shotblocker, which is where Orlando needs to most help.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

My personal hope right now is that we either get the 1st pick or the 2nd with Atlanta getting the first and drafting Okafor. Then trading Howard/Gooden and Gaines for the pick to be able to draft Ben Gordon.

For a team lacking chemsitry, it would be great to bring in two experienced college studs who are not only very good players, but already have chemistry between each other.

I wonder if Gordon can play NBA point, but I know he can create shots for others and himself, so he should be ok.

That is my new dream scenario -

Sign Dampier
Draft Okafor
Trade 4 Gordon
Pray for the return of Grant Hill and Garrity

If all those things can happen, this team could win the East next season.


----------



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

Not Just because i'm a reecegaines fan I think we should keep the guy!

1.If he got to play 20+ minutes a game he could put up reliable numbers.

2.In the Detroit lost he got to play 20+ minutes and put up 14 points, 4 assists and 4 rebounds with 0 TURNOVERS.

3.Get him ready for next season in the off season!

4. Then he could put up reliable numbers next year for his 2nd year.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Sorry, but he's the worst player on the team any way you look at it.


----------



## 2cent (Apr 20, 2003)

with 1st pick - Draft Emeka, sign fa Damp and Marquis, trade Drew and Hunter to Boston for Jiri Welsch and future pick or to the warriors for Pietrus (this is a dream) and future pick.

G- Daniels,Bogans,
G- Mcgrady, Deshawn
SF- Welsch/Pietrus , Hill, Garrity
pf- Okafor, Howard,Varejao
C- Dampier, Pachulia, Declerq


with 3rd pick- Sign Daniels and Dampier, trade Drew ( I like Drew alot but he needs a change of scenenary), Stephen Hunter and third pick to Nuggets for Nene, Rodney white/Skita (whoever they dont want ) and there pick.

G-Daniels, Bogans
G-T-mac, Deshawn
Sf-Hill, White/Skita,Garrity
Pf-Nene,Howard,Varejao
C-Dampier,Pachulia, David Harrison

Thats another one of my myriad of ideas for the off-season but hey Im not working at the moment what else am I going to do, find a job. :laugh: 

Truth be told I probably like these either of these 2 teams the most and I think theyd definately finish top 3. I know Pietrus would be a long shot but the Warriors need some front court scoring and Hunter will give them a very good shotblocker.


----------



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Sorry, but he's the worst player on the team any way you look at it.






Nope

Derick Dial and Briton Johnson are.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Reece Gaines</b>!
> 
> Nope
> 
> Derick Dial and Briton Johnson are.


Dial maybe, but Johnson actually started this season and actually has gotten minutes since he re-signed. Gaines has been sitting on the bench all year except for a few games.

Sorry, but Gaines must really stink if he cant get off the bench as a PG on a team desperate for help at PG.

If he didnt have a guaranteed contract, he probably would have been cut already.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Dial maybe, but Johnson actually started this season and actually has gotten minutes since he re-signed. Gaines has been sitting on the bench all year except for a few games.
> ...


Gaines isn't bad.. He has nice handles and gets people open..he has to work on the fast break... i'd prefer him @ pg over lue... lue just shoots or dribbles off his foot and loses the ball...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> My personal hope right now is that we either get the 1st pick or the 2nd with Atlanta getting the first and drafting Okafor. Then trading Howard/Gooden and Gaines for the pick to be able to draft Ben Gordon.


I don't know a team in the top 8 that would make that deal. Gordon won't slip past the Raps at 8/9. So you need a top 8/9 pick at worst. He could even go higher.

Howard is awful and his deal runs to eternity. What would anyone see in Gooden that would merit such a trade. Gaines = :sour:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know a team in the top 8 that would make that deal. Gordon won't slip past the Raps at 8/9. So you need a top 8/9 pick at worst. He could even go higher.
> ...


Gaines does hold some value still because he was a 15h pick. And a lot of people saw Gooden put up 20-10 against Detroit and Ben Wallace and I think most people, including myself, think he could average somewhere close to those numbers if he was a 30+ mins a night starter.

I would like to keep him, but his value is higher than Howard's and if Orlando were to draft Okafor, he becomes expendable because Okafor's defense/rebounding outweight Orlando's need for Gooden's scoring ability.

It would take the right team for the deal to work ... basically a team really needing scoring at PF. Which wouldnt be easy to find since there are about 140 PFs in the league right now.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

they should keep gooden, okafor has to adjust from center to power forward in teh nba, and gooden is our backup until the adjustment is finished. juwan should get injured remember someone in detroit last year ccidentally fell on ben wallace's knee? hmm.... maybe steven hunter can do that.. or maybe okafor but ill stick with hunter lol


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

WHy do people wish someone got hurt..?? Howard isn't bad...

Deng is suppose to declare which gives us more stuff to pick from if we do trade for a draft pick.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

well i thik hed be better off wth some other team like the mavs who can shoot but cant play defense. people i really think can help are probably jonathan bender i guess we can play him at pf or C


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I dont want to rain on any parades, but I dont think Dampier would opt out of a deal that will pay him $8 mill to sign for around 5 at the MLE...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Be realistic... Marquis is a young talent, and he's one player that Cuban is sure to re-sign and keep for next season.. Dampier will not settle for the MLE.. I know you are being optimistic because the Magic just had such an awful season, but what happens if none of what you just said transpires? Which is a pretty big possibility might I add..


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

i still think jonathan bender will be great for the magic


----------

